# shark pier fishing



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

is ther a pier anywear eals wear I can shark fish with my big rods I dont mean wear I can hook a 100 pounder with my ling rod I mean wear I can take the 16/0 out to the eand and carry my bait out like we us to at navarre is ther a pier that allows that anywear


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

None that I can think of. Why can't you go off Pensacola Beach pier? Just say you're fishing for "stingrays- they make for good nuggets!" They'll probably just look at you wierd.

EDIT: OK i'm sittin here and my mind turns mischievous. They can't tell you that YOU can't shark fish. Seeing the past reports and pics it is clearly evident that shark fishing is allowed. If you are asked to "stop sharkfishing"- you are being discriminated against. Sue and you own the pier. I'm thinkin free beer and fishing! I'm thinking Saturday Shark Slam!

On a serious note: I hear ya. I used to shark fish off both the Pensacola and Navarre piers from 1979. Hell of a good time with some neat folks. Seen some bigsharks pulled up. Big Hammerheads and Tigers! Used to be a guynicknamed "Moon Belly" that was the leading shark slayer. He'd come out there with his 16/o and put outa big live bonita on a 12' leader and wait. Come 2 o'clock in the morning it'd start talkin. Sometimes he won, sometimes the shark won. It was always a show!

Suppose nowadays it wouldn't be good publicity if you pulled a monster up on the pier. Next thing you know we got a bunch of PETA activists puttin on media event. Might damn ruin Cobia season!


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

iv talked to a few people about tryeing to get the pier re opened im prity shure thers a sine at the foot of the pier noshark fishing they dont care if you hook them but if you cum up with them big rods they turn you away probly from thes bleeding hart peta heads that protested the shark tournaments you see in destin and pensacola its also bad for turest ther so woreyed about the big shark you might drag up they dont notice the 150 and 200 pounders that swim by everyday you probly rember the big hamm er roddy drug up ther everybody thinks thats a man eater my sealf id be woryed about them damn 5 foot blacktips all the piers halve became victume to turest and tree huggers hell they bitched wen I hooked one on pcola this year wish I could run a pier make it open to shark fishing at nite and the end would be invitation only and if you dont speak english you arent alowed past the drow :hoppingmad


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

i like your thinking rubberboat:clap


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

I think the city,as well as the pier, is worried about the bad PR pulling big sharks on the pier brings.

Pensacola got a lot of bad press after those attacks 5 or 6 yrs ago. It sucks, but they have to

cater to the tourist industry I guess.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tld15uga (12/26/2007)*I think the city,as well as the pier, is worried about the bad PR pulling big sharks on the pier brings.
> Pensacola got a lot of bad press after those attacks 5 or 6 yrs ago. It sucks, but they have to
> cater to the tourist industry I guess.


the attack your talking about was probly the little boy thats the one thats the one that killed it they run us all off that week sed never cume back hate damn turest


----------

